# ALASKA Fishing Trip HELP...



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

So, I'v always wanted to go on an alaskan salmon fishing trip. Now i'm serious! over the next year or 2 i want to save enough money to take my wife, and my parents and/or her parents with us on a get-away fishing trip.
I know nothing about this so i'm asking for all of your advise, thoughts, opinions.
What I want to do is 1 day of halibut fishing, and 2 or 3 days of salmon.
or 2 days halibut, 2 days salmon. I don't know what salmon I want to go after, my gut says kings, but really I want the best tasting for the best success rate.

where can I start my investment? what is the cost of something like this? when is the best time to go for the fishing I want? 
I would love to hear your thoughts, advise, answers for all my questions, and perhaps answers to questions I haven't asked that i might need to know.
you may PM me if you would like


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Pad your schedule a little bit to account for possible bad weather. I personally like the 3rd week in August for Coho. Best chance of good weather. I've been all over that state a 14 or so times from Ketchikan to Anchorage. Not recently though but I hope to get back up there next year. 

Doing silvers out of Seward is worth a look at (beautiful area), they have some halibut fishing but IDK how good it is. Halibut out of Homer is the main place for 'butt's.

I can answer basic questions about the overall trip but its been to long to recommend any specific companies or whatnot. Most of my trips were more DIY than say spending a week at Doc Warners or Silverfalls.

-DallanC


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

For the best bang for your buck, you want to go to Valdez in late July or early August and do combo trips for halibut and silver salmon (cohos). Valdez gives you the best options and the most reasonable travel time to get to fishing grounds. Silvers in Prince William Sound will be hungry during that time. It's almost too easy once you get into them. I've had days where it was six casts, six fish. If you really want to go after Chinook, I'd recommend southeast Alaska instead.

Halibut fishing in southcentral Alaska is a shadow of its former self, but Prince William Sound still has good opportunities. As DallanC said, Homer is the best spot for halibut (at least along the road system), but not many opportunities for salmon fishing, at least in the ocean. Seward is just ok for both. The silver fishing in Seward is great (I have a friend who's won the Seward Silver Salmon Derby twice), but you have to travel a long way for halibut. I did a combo halibut/lingcod trip last year out of Seward and caught some big lings, but the halibut I caught left a lot to be desired. I prefer halibut in the 25-50 pound range (both for good eating and conservation measures) and the halibut we were catching didn't even reach 25 pounds and had a weird texture.

As an aside, the reason I don't go after larger halibut is that generally any halibut over 60 pounds is female and provides brood stock for future populations. Halibut stocks have really declined throughout much of Alaska (that's why it costs $30 a pound now at the store) and I like to do my part to keep them around.

I disagree with DallanC on the third week of August as a good time to go. Certainly the fishing is good, but Alaska's weather is generally the opposite of the "Lower 48". August and September are the wettest months in southcentral Alaska, so your chances of getting weathered out increase later into the month. His advice of padding your schedule is right on though. You will have days where your fishing gets weathered out. If you can stay flexible, it'll make your trip much more enjoyable.

If you get seasick or if you don't know if you get seasick, best take some Dramamine or Bonine each day before you go. It'll make your day MUCH better. I don't get sick, but the other guys on my boat were green around the gills pretty quick last year. We were in 7 foot swells (with an occasional 9 footer that topped the bow). I stood outside and ate a bologna sandwich while all the other guys were moaning and groaning in the cabin. The captain just looked at me and laughed. :grin:

The costs for these kind of trips can add up quick and they aren't getting cheaper. Ten years ago, you could go fishing for the day for $150. Now, most places are about $300 per day, but there are added costs that you need to factor in. You do need to tip the boat captain (and any mates), so that needs factored in. Your captain and crew will clean and filet the fish, but you should have someone package and freeze your catch. Those places can also ship them home for you. Prices for processing and shipping are generally a set fee per pound. I paid $24 last year to vacuum seal and freeze my fish, but put them in my checked luggage for the trip home. For a four day trip, you're probably better off just shipping it home. Expect about $500 total cost per person per day for everything (except lodging, food, rental car, and airfare). The more people in your group though, the better the cost. If you can fill up a 6 pack boat (6 people), it'll decrease your price by a good amount. I wouldn't go on one of the big party boats. You get no personal attention and you are less likely to move with the fish.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Good advice from MtnBeer. Valdez is a beautiful place. You can catch coho trolling in Prince William sound, or you can go fish from the beach and catch pinks, chums, and coho, no guide required. Just watch out for salmon stealing sea lions!

Since you're just in the early stages of gathering information for a trip, I'd make sure to not limit your research to only Alaska. I can completely understand the lure and mystique of Alaska. Just remember that Canada has a pretty substantial amount of real estate along the west coast. You can really get a very similar experience to nearly anything Alaska has to offer -- and often times it's cheaper.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I've been looking at the options in AK to try to take my sons before the oldest graduates. 

Most Guided lodges are $3,500-$5,000 for 5 days. Times that by 6 of you and you are $20k + and you haven't traveled or spent anything else. 

Self guided lodges seem to be in the $2,500-3,500 range for 5 days. x 6 and you are in the $15K range without other expenses.

Our family went many times and just stayed in lodges or hotels, then rent a boat or charter. Some DYI boats with gear are less than $300 a day. A "reputable" charter is $1400 per day for the boat x 3 days is $5000 or so. Add on $500 a night for lodging and $100 day for a rental car and you can save some cash and do some things other than fishing for the girls and maybe hit some streams on your own. 

I've just started the research process. I'd also be willing to hear any deals or ideas people have.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Good advice Mtnbeer. Out of all of us here he probably knows Alaska best.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have used these guys twice. They provide a great time and you have a lot of time to fish the Kenai right out the back door of the lodge.

http://www.gonefishinlodge.com/

The first pic is from the Cook inlet out of Anchor Point
Second and third pics are from a flyout to Big River Lake, the 3 year old Brown Bears were about 10 to 15 yards from the boat, the last pic is our guide Ralph taking care of our limit of Reds (Sockeye) while cooking one on the grill in the boat for lunch.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

PBH said:


> Just watch out for salmon stealing sea lions!


No kidding! A couple weeks ago I had a sockeye on (probably a world record too ) and an over-fed, thieving sea lion snatch it up along with my lure. I need to start carrying some of our seal bombs when I'm out fishing.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd look at what you want to do and do that. Valdez is great, cool town, great scenery, and a lot of fish. If you want to fill the freezer, it's a great option. Just like fishing down here, there are a lot of methods and different experiences you can have catching the same species up there. 

Sockeye salmon make the best table fare IMO -- followed by Kings(Chinook) and Silvers (coho). Catching them from the shore in a river is a whole different ball game than out of a boat in the ocean. 

If you're up there there is some awesome pike, char, and trout fishing that often gets overlooked.

Different parts of Alaska are Very different, they all have some really great things about them. I've spent most of my time DIY in SE alaska on Price of Wales Island, but have also been to Valdez, Kenai, along the copper river, and once over in Bristol Bay (guided). I'm happy to share any of my experiences.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Do you want to go guided? Self guided (stay at a lodge but fish on your own)? Or Completely DYI?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Like Packout has done in the past, plan a DIY trip. I know it's scary to think about but it's a doable thing at a fraction of the cost. Planning is the key and you have plenty of time.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Mtnbeer, and all the rest of you guys thanks for your advise. I hope to hear more.
honestly I dont really know what I want to do, this is all new to me. I know I want to visit Alaska. I want to catch some good eating salmon, and hopefully a halibut and I want to try and do it as "cheap" as possible and still get the experience that comes with it. I'm just a Framer I don't have an endless fund, but this is one of my dreams to do, and I don't mind saving up and spending a little money to maximize my experience with my family for our budget.

the thing I like about the guide service is you just show up! everything is taken care of. that makes it nice..

I don't mind a DIY trip, yes it a little scary, but i'm an outdoorsman, my problem is. Can you rent the rods and gear (lure's, bait, boats, tips on fishing holes, ect???) and I think regardless what we do, we'll probably get a hotel or something like that. so if we went guided we would show up at the dock whenever the guide said to be there. 

i'm not expecting to hook up on every other cast, mainly I just want to be there with my family, and share memories catching some salmon.. so what are the pro's and cons of a guided or DIY trip, what would the cost difference be? any other advice would be great.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

We do an 11 day trip (7 days on the water) to Canada where we catch pinks, chums, sockeye, coho, and an occasional spring. It is completely DIY. We have our own gear (rafts, rods, etc.). We drive there and back. Total cost per person is ~$700 (licenses, food, gas, lodging, EVERYTHING).

If expenses are a concern to you, consider doing it all yourself. It will be an adventure of a lifetime!

Further, you get to see so much more, and experience much more, by driving through Canada than you'll ever have by flying.

Oh, and did I mention you won't have the crowds? We've spent days on the river when we see more bears than anglers.

Obviously, you may not have the gear you might need. This could increase your expenses considerably. But you could still save money by driving through British Columbia, seeing the Rocky Mountains on your way, and getting into some fantastic fishing using local charters and guides. You'd spend 1/3 of what you will flying to Alaska and fishing the Kenai Peninsula.

on our last trip (2013) our _shared_ expenses were as follows:
Gas: $1,107.39
Groceries: $504.17
Camp and Park Fees: $193
Motels (2 nights): $302.63
Car Rental: $353.48
Tire repair: $170
TOTAL SHARED EXPENSES: $2630.67
4-WAY SPLIT: $657.67


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> Thanks Mtnbeer, and all the rest of you guys thanks for your advise. I hope to hear more.
> honestly I dont really know what I want to do, this is all new to me. I know I want to visit Alaska. I want to catch some good eating salmon, and hopefully a halibut and I want to try and do it as "cheap" as possible and still get the experience that comes with it. I'm just a Framer I don't have an endless fund, but this is one of my dreams to do, and I don't mind saving up and spending a little money to maximize my experience with my family for our budget.
> 
> the thing I like about the guide service is you just show up! everything is taken care of. that makes it nice..
> ...


 Look at a lot of the options and choose what you would like to do.
I had the same feeling, didn't know enough to do a self guided so the first time I hired a guide company, they set up all the guides and trips and we just showed up. The guided trips provide all the gear. We did rent some of their poles and bought some gear to fish on the Kenai on our free time. Go to the sportsman's shows and talk to the guides and they will tell you all about their trips with some salesmanship, but ask for references. I have used the same guide twice and could do a self guided trip pretty easy and hire some of the same day trip guides without the middleman but may still use the guide service again just for convenience. The second trip they let me customize what trips I wanted. I bagged the King Salmon trips because I wanted quantity and not size, King fishing is like trophy big game hunting, a lot of fishing and not a great chance of catching. I love the fly outs because of the sight seeing included with the great fishing. The float trips on the upper Kenai were fantastic and the fishing was great, we caught reds, wild rainbows and dolly varden.

The guides you talk to will tell you the best time of the year for what species in their area, this is good info even if you decide to DIY.

Like I said, they have packages but ours let me customize by picking and choosing what I wanted for the trips, on our second trip I cut the two King trips and added one more fly out and one more float trip.

What ever you choose you should have a great time, I am saving now for my next one.

On you OP you wanted prices but if you look at the packages they will give you the prices and it will vary on the length of stay, the time of year, the types of trips, and what the guide service provides, for example some are all inclusive and provide all meals and some just a place to stay and you provide your own meals.

The first trip ran us about $3500 each from home and back, that's flights, car rental, guide service and fish shipping. The second one was about $4000 each since we only had two instead of four to share costs and I customized the package and the flyouts are more expensive than the river trips.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

A quick bump on ALASKA!
So my buddy just got back from a 9 day completely DIY trip. He took his dad.
they took their own fishing gear and did everything all on there own and they SLAYED them!! mostly sockeye's and they caught a hand full of kings, they caught pinks and coho I believe.

Although his trip was a little expensive because he paid for his dad as a birthday gift, he also learned some things he could do to cut the cost down. 
He told me he could do that trip again for $1000 or less but, if I know my buddy he really ment to say $1200 or less.


ITS ON!! we have a trip penciled on the calendar for July 15th-24th 2016
I better hurry up and build that rifle so I can start stashing away an Alaska fund!

Im pumped!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

If you're interested, the guy we've been fishing with for 20 years does an awesome salmon/halibut combo in the salt for around $300/person, plus he's THE guy to use on the kenai. Steve McClure has been and currently is again the president of the river guides association down there and is the best guide/captain I've ever fished with on three continents, a dozen countries and tons of states to boot. He also partners with a lodge right on the kenai for great lodging at an awesome rate in a gorgeous place. If I were you, I'd book with him for mid-late June fish salt water and the river (most likely trout and red salmon possibly first run kings but that hasn't been open urge past few years). You'll get the best of both worlds Alaska has to offer, plus after fishing you can get out, drive and explore, and try your hand at some independent fishing for trout, pike, grayling, and salmon. Steve will likely be able to work out a package deal for you too, and be cheaper than these other quotes I'm seeing.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Just FYI, if you're hitting the kenai area, the reds this year and last haven't been showing up in great numbers until the the end of July. I had a buddy up here last weekend and we got it done but it was serious work.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had some friends go last Friday through Tuesday and they slayed them. They go the same days every year. Last year they didn't show up in droves until the third day, so they did really well that day, but only average up until then. FWIW, they go all DIY as well


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> I had some friends go last Friday through Tuesday and they slayed them. They go the same days every year. Last year they didn't show up in droves until the third day, so they did really well that day, but only average up until then. FWIW, they go all DIY as well


yup, i'm pumped! my friend seemed to acquire a lot of knowledge about the area, baits and the run while he was up there. were planning on going pretty much the same weekend as he did this year.

should catch a few sockeye's
I don't care to go for trout or any other fish for that matter. Although I think with extra time and finance it would be awesome, but If i'm going to Alaska i'm doing straight salmon and halibut. we'll see, Time to start thinking about gearing out!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

The Chums have peaked. The Sockeyes are starting to come on strong right now. They're still a nice silver colored and tasty. We've seen some pinks already which is early for them. A girl from here caught a Coho this week. Wow that's early! 
Expect Sockeyes to be the next big run and it's predicted to be a lot of them this year. The Pinks should follow with an average run but that's still huge compared to the other salmon. I haven't heard about this year's Coho run yet.
It's nice working with a bunch of aquaculturists and working for the Alaska Game and Fish.
Give me a PM next year and I can give you my bosses number. He can give you the expected times and run numbers next year. It might help you out.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

longbow said:


> The Chums have peaked. The Sockeyes are starting to come on strong right now. They're still a nice silver colored and tasty. We've seen some pinks already which is early for them. A girl from here caught a Coho this week. Wow that's early!
> Expect Sockeyes to be the next big run and it's predicted to be a lot of them this year. The Pinks should follow with an average run but that's still huge compared to the other salmon. I haven't heard about this year's Coho run yet.
> It's nice working with a bunch of aquaculturists and working for the Alaska Game and Fish.
> Give me a PM next year and I can give you my bosses number. He can give you the expected times and run numbers next year. It might help you out.


that sounds great!
We want to get after sockeye's mostly.
so he went up from july 14th-23rd and he caught quite a few sockeye's. nice silver ones.
He was saying the salmon numbers were just starting to show and the run was just starting. he seemed to think he hit it at a very good time ( for being an alaska rookie) Are you saying there are better times to go when you want to get into the sockeye's well?
Is july 15-24th a good time?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

You'll probably hit the sockeyes just right if you want the nice shiny, good eating ones. There will be more later but they'll be more apt to be turning grey. They'll still be good eating because, hey, they're sockeyes! Another thing, different areas have different run times with different run numbers. I'll take the wife out today and see how things are here here and let you know. We're having an algae bloom right now so it might be interesting.
If you want Sockeyes, July 15-24th would be perfect.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

If you are hitting the kenai peninsula, I'd push your dates back a week for prime sockeye fishing. It has been OK with periods of real slow fishing the last few weeks. The last week of July is almost always a slam dunk for reds, plus the ocean silvers out of Seward are going nuts, OK halibut fishing and ocean kings with maybe a river king depending on closures. Here's a link to check the daily salmon counts on various rivers and you can compare with previous years runs also. https://www.adfg.alaska.gov/sf/FishCounts/


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Lisa caught her limit of five and I caught three. She also caught the biggest one. Three of them were still bright silver and the others were various shades of slight gray. I think if you pick the week you have planned you will hit it just right for the good eating Sockeyes. The Chums were looking like swimming zombies. Pretty haggard looking. Lisa was snagging and I was using a Kodiak Kustom spinner in case there were some Cohos lurking around. Still too soon for Cohos.
I'll bet you'll have a great time fishing no mater what time you come!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Thats awesome! 
We will be there July 15th-24th 2016!
I cant wait!!!!!!!!!

So my buddy caught most of his fish on an egg pattern just flipping line.
it literally looked like a hook with yarn or whatever he used tied on to it. 

being there for 9 days, I will have an assortment of other fishing lures just to keep handy.
but I know nothing about what works good so I will have to do some digging....unless you'd like to share some tips!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Flipping or flossing is the standard river procedure, pretty effective once you figure it out


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Where are you planning on going?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Flipping or flossing is the standard river procedure, pretty effective once you figure it out


Flipping off other fishermen and flossing your teeth while standing in a stream doesn't sound like a good way to catch fish. :mrgreen:

Seriously, I have no idea what flipping and flossing is. Splain it to me.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

In the streams most people fish with a coho fly or yarn tied to a large (2/0) hook 18-48" below enough weight to get in the stream bed. You have a fixed amount of line ~10-15' worth so you can toss the fly upstream of the fish letting out drift down stream so the leader catches on the jaws of the salmon as it breathes. When you can see/feel the leader in the fish's mouth you give the rod a swift downstream jerk low across the water to p place the hook in its mouth.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Since snagging isn't allowed on many streams, a lot of guys have been switching to circle hooks tied with yarn to minimize accidental snags. The fly or yarn isn't for the fish to bite as sockeye don't really bite in freshwater, it is there for the angler to be able to see when to set the hook


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I just got back from 4 days of Salmon fishing in BC. If you want to go after TRUE trophy Chinook (king) salmon I recommend this place.

http://www.peregrinelodge.com/

If I can figure out how to post some of my pictures from last week I will here.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

That first photo fish is a nice sized black gum. I'm guessing around 52 pounds? Did you weigh it?

Tasty looking halibut as well and don't ignore that lingcod. I like them better than halibut.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Taking into account how his arms are outstretched I'd put that first king around 32lbs


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Taking into account how his arms are outstretched I'd put that first king around 32lbs


 That is funny! if you look at my arms, they are lifting up, not out both elbows are bent. But....I don't really care what you think.

And it is more than 32lbs....I promise!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks like you're holding it up in a normal manner to me.

It also looks like you had one hell of a fun time. I'm jealous. Good on ya!

That's it, I'm taking the wife out on the ocean tomorrow.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My mistake, it just appeared that way on first glance. Nice fish


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Out of curiosity, what does that first fish weigh?


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Out of curiosity, what does that first fish weigh?


 41lbs


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nice fish! Kings that size are a blast! Much bigger and in my experience they don't jump as much on you, just take off like a pissed off log!


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Very nice fish! Kings that size are a blast! Much bigger and in my experience they don't jump as much on you, just take off like a pissed off log!


 Thanks. It was a BLAST. She ran straight to the bottom and pulled 100 yards off without stopping. Took about 30 minutes to tire her out enough to get a net.

A guy in another boat that day caught a 63 and we had 3 more over 50 in the 3 days I was there. AMAZING place.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Chuck, how are you catching sockeye. I'd say the best way is with a net. I've seen them strike when there spawned out, but bright fish seem disinterested in flies, lures or bait. I refer to flossing as strategic snagging. I'm getting better at it, but I don't love it. I've got friends who have had Reds charge a streamer or nymph, but it's very rare. I feel a fish should strike, otherwise I'd rather just net them. I was able to dipnet 44 in one morning this last week, now my garage and kitchen smell like a cannery. 

Every other salmon will hit a fly much more readily, and that's the fishing I am after.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Did you dip those on kenai beach? How was the zoo?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

scott_rn said:


> Chuck, how are you catching sockeye. I'd say the best way is with a net. I've seen them strike when there spawned out, but bright fish seem disinterested in flies, lures or bait. I refer to flossing as strategic snagging. I'm getting better at it, but I don't love it. I've got friends who have had Reds charge a streamer or nymph, but it's very rare. I feel a fish should strike, otherwise I'd rather just net them. I was able to dipnet 44 in one morning this last week, now my garage and kitchen smell like a cannery.
> 
> Every other salmon will hit a fly much more readily, and that's the fishing I am after.


Scott, I'm using 1/2oz Kodiak Custom spinners. Tony Davis (the owner) use to work here so I got an icecream bucket full of them for free. Sockeyes hit it OK and I can get my limit if I stick with it but Cohos knock the crap out of these when they come in. Lisa likes to snag so she drops me off and goes back out and snags in the bay while I walk along the shore and up the creek with spinners. I'd like to try flyfishing and see how I do but I don't have any of my equipment up here. I can net them here but they're mixed with stinky Chums. The Chums are swimming in clouds on the top and the Sockeyes stay near the bottom.
Sounds like you guys are having a blast up there. I need to start canning some Socks while they're still here. I filleted everything we caught for Lisa to take down home this week.

These nifty lures. I'm not sure if they are the best but I have a bunch of them and they work good.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Did you dip those on kenai beach? How was the zoo?


I fished the kenai one tide this year, caught 13. They've cleaned it up a lot and charge a lot more, which has made it much nicer.

The better dip netting I did was at fish creek (wasilla). You could say I was fishing with a few dozen of my best friends.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I was reading some of the AOJ updates about Fish creek this year. That looks entertaining and MUDDY!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

longbow said:


> These nifty lures. I'm not sure if they are the best but I have a bunch of them and they work good.


Can't you read? They don't say they work for sockeye, just everything else.

Just kidding. Most people rod and reel fishing for sockeye are trying this:


----------

